

500k apps - shawndumas
http://c3316209.r9.cf0.rackcdn.com/500kAppsInfographic.png

======
nextparadigms
It's 400k available in the app store, not 500k. Those firms are just measuring
all the apps that have ever been through the app store (including the rejected
ones).

But right now there are 400k in the app store, not 500k.

